# Removing Micro SD Card Help



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Just completed installing Elite 7 HDI and installed navionics premium card(east) to check it out. Shows all lakes in New York and Michigan I fish. Tried to remove sd card per instructions-push in and it should popout, doesn't, what's the trick to this micro sd card? Any help is deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Might not be pushing it in far enough. Try using a small tool to push it in until it clicks it should then pop out..

Here fishy fishy..


----------

